# Snowed Today, July 10th



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Snowed today on Bald Mountain Pass, Mirror Lake Highway:

https://www.facebook.com/2354284331...5428433173380/865797373469813/?type=1&fref=nf



Not all that unusual really.

.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Yeah...the snow and hail storm was a blast...kept us pinned down in a tent for a few hours. Hey...why didn't you hike up the hill and join us!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

gdog said:


> Yeah...the snow and hail storm was a blast...kept us pinned down in a tent for a few hours. Hey...why didn't you hike up the hill and join us!


I wasn't invited and besides, I like to hike the Uintas in the summer, not in July.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I was up there in June once. Seen a male Lapland Longspur, in full breeding plumage, with some adolescent and female Laplands.

No one believes me; I have no pictures.

.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

1977, west fork of the blackfork river,snowed in for 2 days(2 wheel drive truck),middle of August.No radio reception,no phones,when I got out found out Elvis had died.Just happened to think of that.:sad:


----------

